

Thanks for your interest in Google I/O, but ... is now sold out.  - eplanit
https://www.google-io.com/

======
juiceandjuice
Twitter says they sold out in 59 minutes but it seems like it must have been
closer to 20 minutes.

------
middlegeek
The registration form was still live when I just clicked on it.

~~~
eplanit
Yes, and when you submit it the response message is that they're sold out. I
wish they'd simply post a SOLD OUT page instead, to spare would-be attendees
that little humiliation.

------
cvg
Wow, that was fast. It's like buying concert tickets.

